# SPS Programmierung



## cthome (8. April 2009)

Hallo,

auch wenn das vielleicht nicht ganz hierher gehört möchte ich die Frage stellen.
Ich arbeite im Moment an einem Projekt mit einer Speicherprogarmmierbaren Steuerung der Firma Phoenix Contact (Entwicklungsumgebung PC WORX 5). Folgendes Problem stellt sich nun....

Ich habe 2 Ausgänge jedoch nur einen Eingang (Taster) die Schaltfolge der Ausgänge soll wie folgt sein: 
Ausgangszustand: Q1=0, Q2=0;
1.Tastendruck: Q1=1, Q2=0;
2. Tastendruck Q1=0, Q2=1;
3. Tastendruck Q1=0, Q2=0 usw....

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen Programmiersprache ist grundsätzlich egal am liebsten jedoch AWL, ST oder FUP (FBS).

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------

